# Anyone know about JoyRide snowboards?



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I remember a friend got his hands on a JoyRide back in 1999 for 50 bucks. I don't know if they've changed since then, but they used to be a very basic brand name and typically came with cheap plastic bindings premounted and were sold at Wal Mart.

If shes a beginner and doesnt care and you're trying to save money, then go for it if its not expensive.

im not all together too sure on that though, so someone correct me if Im wrong


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

lv2drft said:


> I remember a friend got his hands on a JoyRide back in 1999 for 50 bucks. I don't know if they've changed since then, but they used to be a very basic brand name and typically came with cheap plastic bindings premounted and were sold at Wal Mart.
> 
> If shes a beginner and doesnt care and you're trying to save money, then go for it if its not expensive.
> 
> im not all together too sure on that though, so someone correct me if Im wrong


Alright, thanks for the response. I appreciate it. Let's see if anyone else comes along and has any new info.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

theyve gone through alot of ownership. from about 00-02 approx they had some dude named Ken who was a surfer that made good boards and was a shitty businessman. my old roommates bought the company in 03 and they made solid boards as well as wakeboards through about 05 when sales in general for boards were down and only the big dudes were making any money. in short, if its a fairly recent joyride board then its good.


----------



## Irlmcdolan60 (Aug 9, 2015)

I have been riding Joyride exclusively for over a decade. It is a solid board. I've tested them through all terrain and love the response and feel. This includes extensive seasons of 100 plus times on the mountain each year. My setup has always been a 161" board, Salomon bindings with Van boots. I killed my boots last season, so I may try 32s or DC this year.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Holy fucking thread digger. Also why are you riding a board from a brand that hasn't existed in 15 years? Your boards dead, time to upgrade.


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

161 inch board? 100+ days eh.. 
:facepalm1:


----------



## Irlmcdolan60 (Aug 9, 2015)

Point taken on thread digger and board being dead. I didn't realize post was so old until I responded. On board being dead, I suppose so, but I had a few I kept in the vinyl and decided to push each one to a few hundred rides before discarding. I have one left that will most likely see its last season this year and I'll probably consider Libtech or Never Summer going forward.

And yes, I've been fortunate to ride the Rockies extensively on a 161.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Irlmcdolan60 said:


> Point taken on thread digger and board being dead. I didn't realize post was so old until I responded. On board being dead, I suppose so, but I had a few I kept in the vinyl and decided to push each one to a few hundred rides before discarding. I have one left that will most likely see its last season this year and I'll probably consider Libtech or Never Summer going forward.
> 
> And yes, I've been fortunate to ride the Rockies extensively on a 161.


K, lets see some pics of your JoyRide, Flower pot?

And all your other old shitty boards. lol

Oh & cm's not inches 



TT


----------

